# Best 7.62x39 round for hunting?



## onemilmhz (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently acquired a Mini-Thirty and will be using it primarily for deer and hog.  When the mess hits the fan after a few years of a Dem in office it's roll may change.   Until then, what are you using in your Mini-30, AK, SKS, etc. when you hunt?  I will absolutely NOT use Wolf (and similar junk) in my Mini-Thirty so that is out.  Winchester Super X works great in several of my other rifles, as does Remington Core-Lokt.  I've also heard Federal Vital-Shok is good stuff. Anything else I should try?


----------



## onemilmhz (Mar 17, 2008)

Two days and no answers?  Doesn't anyone else hunt with their 7.62? 
I did pick up a few boxes of Remington/UMC 123gr FMJ this weekend for $8.99 for 20!  That was almost $3 dollars cheaper than I had found it anywhere else.  I should have bought more but wifey didn't want me buying what I did in the first place!   At least I can start building up some brass and possibly load a good hunting round.  Any suggestions on bullets?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just saw this.  I just use 123 grain pointed soft points by Winchester.  Kills them every time.  Do NOT use any steel case ammo...JUNK


----------



## Stan in SC (Mar 17, 2008)

Regardless of what is said concerning WOLF ammunition,I use 154 grain soft points by WOLF for hunting when I carry my SKS.

Stan


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 17, 2008)

I use the Wolf 154gn SP as well and I just got in a few rounds of 123gn SP Barnaul but haven't yet had the opportunity to take game with either round.


Dawg2, where are you finding the Winchester soft points? Other than ordering it online I've yet to run across any 7.62x39 SP ammo in a brick and morter store. Maybe I'm just blind...


----------



## onemilmhz (Mar 17, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Dawg2, where are you finding the Winchester soft points? Other than ordering it online I've yet to run across any 7.62x39 SP ammo in a brick and morter store. Maybe I'm just blind...


Ordering (catalog/online) is the only place I have seen this stuff as well.  I was suprised to see that BPS only had two different types of 7.62x39 ammo yesterday.  Both Remington, one was the same cheap UMC stuff mentioned above and the other was some $21+/box Express 125 grain.  May go with that for hunting and see how it works.  As for reloading my f-i-l has several loads he's used in the past so I may try them.  

balvarik, where can I find the Federal?  I was hoping BPS would have it but no luck.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I shoot regular old Remington Core-Lokt PSP in mine. 125 gr.

I buy it at BPS.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Dawg2, where are you finding the Winchester soft points? Other than ordering it online I've yet to run across any 7.62x39 SP ammo in a brick and morter store. Maybe I'm just blind...



I order it when I place an order with my distributors.  I have an FFL.


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 17, 2008)

Georgia Arms has a loading in the Nosler BT 125.
The 7.62x39 velocity is OK for that bullet.

http://www.georgia-arms.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2750


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 17, 2008)

onemilmhz said:


> I I will absolutely NOT use Wolf (and similar junk) in my Mini-Thirty so that is out.



I have heard that WOLF ammo can turn around and bite you real good. As for your 7.62x39 I don't know as I don't own one. I did own a Nagant in 7.62x54 for a few years even hunted with it and then finally sold it. What I shoot now spits out 5.56 NATO.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 17, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Georgia Arms has a loading in the Nosler BT 125.
> The 7.62x39 velocity is OK for that bullet.
> 
> http://www.georgia-arms.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2750



I bought 2 boxes of the 125Gn SP a few years ago at a gun show (wish I'd of had foresight to of bought several boxes  ) but they didn't have any with them when I went through the Rome show a month or so back.

I do have to say that it stumps me on the fact that SKS's and AKS's were imported by the millions into the US that fire this round. To me that is enough evidence that it is a very popular round but finding anything other than the ole UMC FMJ stuff on the shelf is a rare moment. You'd think that these rounds would of been cranked out like bulk 22's. 

It seems the regular suspects (Rem,Winchester,Federal) would see the millions of rifles that came into the US and the  surplus stuff has all but dried up and offer us a decent hunting round that could be found on most store shelves.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I bought 2 boxes of the 125Gn SP a few years ago at a gun show (wish I'd of had foresight to of bought several boxes  ) but they didn't have any with them when I went through the Rome show a month or so back.
> 
> I do have to say that it stumps me on the fact that SKS's and AKS's were imported by the millions into the US that fire this round. To me that is enough evidence that it is a very popular round but finding anything other than the ole UMC FMJ stuff on the shelf is a rare moment. You'd think that these rounds would of been cranked out like bulk 22's.
> 
> It seems the regular suspects (Rem,Winchester,Federal) would see the millions of rifles that came into the US and the  surplus stuff has all but dried up and offer us a decent hunting round that could be found on most store shelves.



It is because most people are buying up that steel cased commie junk from China & Russia so they don't even compete in that caliber...IMO   That steel will gum up your breech with lacquer and can/will jam if you switch to brass.


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 18, 2008)

Another issue to contend with has been the softer primers in the custom loads (factory and handloads) can contribute to slam fires, doubles and even full bursts from SKS rifles with dirty firing pins and bolts.
Military loadings have harder primers and are less likely to cause such an issue.


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 22, 2008)

I use Wolf in the SKS. I don't think you can hurt the SKS.

Now in my CZ527 Carbine, I handload 123 Hornady soft points. FPS - 2600.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 22, 2008)

slam brown bear an wolf if yall want too but the sks an this mak90 i just got eat it like a pitt bull ... i decided against the ruger cause its not good too shoot steel casings in .....ive tested the barnaul an the  wolf against the more expensive stuff in mushroom contest an the brownbear comes out stayin together the best .....but a buddy of mine runs a lil shop an sells the 125 grain sp in a winchester brass for 64$ or so fer 100rds


----------



## hunter44a (Mar 23, 2008)

I use Wolf too. Kills the heck outta deer and hogs.


----------



## woody10 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stan in SC said:


> Regardless of what is said concerning WOLF ammunition,I use 154 grain soft points by WOLF for hunting when I carry my SKS.
> 
> Stan



thats the same round I use has enough weight to slow down the pass trough of game its never has failed on me yet


----------



## striper slug (Mar 23, 2008)

*shoot the wolf*

i wouldnt buy a gun in that caliber if it wouldnt shoot wolf, golden tiger , etc. i bet that ruger would shoot it good, look up centerfire systems for soft points or hollow points, great price.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 23, 2008)

sportsman guide has 500 wolf 154s sp fer just over a ben franklin an hollowpoint 123s fer under a ben.....!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 23, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> sportsman guide has 500 wolf 154s sp fer just over a ben franklin an hollowpoint 123s fer under a ben.....!



Commie sympathizer


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 23, 2008)

*xxx*



dawg2 said:


> Commie sympathizer



kalishnakovommi vodka is on sale too comrad


----------



## magnumrecovery (Mar 24, 2008)

Remington Corlokt here............
never failed me


----------



## R G (Mar 24, 2008)

What ever you use, do not use surplus FMJ in that mini-30.  I did a few years ago and they wore the rifling out in no time.  Afterwards it would do ok for the first round, but the second could go anywhere.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 26, 2008)

Have ya'll had good accuracy out of your Mini 30's ?  or would you say the Mini 14 is more acurate ?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 28, 2008)

magnumrecovery said:


> Remington Corlokt here............
> never failed me



Where have you found Remington Core-Lokt in 7.62x39?


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Where have you found Remington Core-Lokt in 7.62x39?



Bass Pro sells it.  125gr SP


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 28, 2008)

pnome said:


> Bass Pro sells it.  125gr SP



Thanks! Since I'm on the opposite side of the state I think mail order would be cheaper than driving there.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 3, 2008)

buy the georgia arms 125 nosler green tips, my dad has killed deer using that in his sks. they are located in villa rica.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 3, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> buy the georgia arms 125 nosler green tips, my dad has killed deer using that in his sks. they are located in villa rica.



Green tips?  You talking solid core or ballistic tipped?  The green tip I am familiar with is an SS109 Penetrator in .223.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 3, 2008)

balvarik said:


> dawg2,
> Nosler 30caliber Ballistic-Tips are color coded with  Green Poly Tips.
> 
> Mike



Never seen them, thanks...I'll be checking those out.  It is a good commie caliber


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 3, 2008)

yep green plastic tips on the noss......  purple ones on the .243....
wish they made 7.62x39 in winchester supreme. one stop drop with that.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 6, 2008)

One of my hunting buddies shot 3 times in about 3 seconds and all 3 large does dropped in their tracks. All with in 15 feet of each other. He was using his SKS with Russian made hollow points. 

That really impressed me about the 7.62x39.

gt40


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 7, 2008)

balvarik said:


> Federal 123grain SP + SKS + Girl Raised In The South =this.
> 
> Mike



How much did that doe weigh


----------

